# Total number of winners for 3G auction



## emmarbee (May 11, 2010)

Hi,
I couldn't find anywhere mentioned about the total number of bid winners for the present 3g auction spectrum. There 11 firms in the competition, will all the 11 companies get the 3g license or only a few.

If anybody know about this matter, shed some light.

Thanks!

BTW, here's the latest news about this auction

```
*economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/telecom/3G-auction-returns-near-Rs-55000-cr-mark/articleshow/5914263.cms
```


----------



## neerajvohra (May 19, 2010)

India 3G Auctions Winners Announced: 

The Department of Telecom (DoT)  just posted  the list of winners for the 3G Auctions in various circles. Airtel ,  Aircel ,Reliance, Idea, Tata , STel won atleast 1 circle. Videocon and  Etisalat did not win even one circle ! Once the formalities are over we  should expect commercial services to be offered by the winners starting  from September 2010

*www.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/3g-bids-auctions-india.jpg

*UPDATE :*



Bharti, Reliance and Aircel won in 13 circles
Idea in 11 circles
Vodafone and Tata won in 9 circles
Surprisingly Stel won in 3 circles

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/3g-auctions-india-wins.jpg

Here are all the winners circle wise



*Delhi *

Vodafone , Bharti and Reliance

*Mumbai*

Reliance , Vodafone , Bharti

*Maharashtra*

Tata,Idea,Vodafone

*Gujarat*

Tata,Idea,Vodafone

*AP*

Bharti,Idea,Aircel

*Karnataka*

Tata,Aircel,Bharti

*Tamil Nadu*

Bharti,Vodafone,Aircel

*Kolkata *

Vodafone,Aircel,Reliance

*Kerala*

Idea,Tata,Aircel

*Punjab*

Idea,Reliance,Tata,Aircel

*Haryana*

Idea,Tata,Vodafone

*UP(East)*

Aircel,Idea,Vodafone

*UP(West)*

Bharti,Idea,Tata

*Rajasthan*

Reliance,Bharti,Tata

*MP*

Idea,Reliance,Tata

*West Bengal*

Bharti,Reliance,Vodafone,Aircel

*Himachal Pradesh*
Bharti,STel,Idea,Reliance
*Bihar*
STel,Bharti,Reliance,Aircel

*Orissa*
STel,Aircel,Reliance
*Assam *
Reliance,Bharti,Aircel
*North East *
Aircel,Bharti,Reliance

*Jammu and Kashmir*

Idea,Aircel,Reliance,Bharti

Note : The document says_ The Auction results are provisional and  subject to approval by the Government _but its unlikely that we might  see any major changes !

And State Owned providers BSNL and MTNL are missing from that list  because they are already offering 3G service. They are expected to pay a  fee matching the highest bid to continue offering the services.

more information :
*neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/05/india-3g-auctions-winners-announced.html

You can also check the pdf here...


```
*www.dot.gov.in/as/Auction%20of%20Spectrum%20for3G%20&%20BWA/Auction%20results/3G_-_19_May_2010.pdf
```

bad news....No idea and other stupid cellulars in delhi


----------



## gagan007 (May 20, 2010)

thanks a lot for the detailed info neeraj 

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------

thanks a lot for the detailed information Neeraj..


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

I'm already on 3G. 

I pay Rs.310 every month. I get Rs.106 recharge, free calls to every MTNL mobile/landline, 100 min video calling and 100MB data usage for free every month.


----------

